
What I learned about programmers by reading 200+ programming jokes - apico
https://www.apico.net/blog/what-else-i-learned-about-programmers-after-reading-200-programming-jokes-part-2.html
======
generj
"If the jokes are true, the user does not exist in the programmer’s conception
as an active or independent player. But they, rather that managers, are the
ones programmers are working for. I wonder how software would change if the
user was a more prominent figure in the programming landscape."

Very well worded point. The more you care about the well being of a user, the
less a manager is an adversary and the more they become a misguided person who
needs to be convinced. The adversarial relationship between management and
programmers is the fault of both sides.

